# Stand for Amnps?



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 10, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Long time no talk.  Anyways now that smoking season is upon us, I need to figure out how to better use my AMNPS.  I used it last year but didn't have much luck keeping it going.  I have a MES 40' so I know most people put it in the bottom left corner or create a MAILBOX MOD.  I am trying to avoid making any major mods for now.  For now just wanted to see if anyone could recommend how I can elevate and get better airflow around/underneath the AMNPS.  I have seen some people have built stands to elevate it just wanted to see if anyone could help me with this.  I think that was my major problem was getting airflow around it which in turn keeps it lit and smoking.  Planning on doing another pork shoulder Sunday for Mothers day so just getting prepped.  Please let me know if anyone has suggestions pictures? Thanks guys!

Mike~


----------



## 73saint (May 10, 2019)

How about carriage bolts with washers and nuts?


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 10, 2019)

And just rest the amnps on top? Not quite sure what you mean? Sorry haven’t had coffee yet


----------



## 73saint (May 10, 2019)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> And just rest the amnps on top? Not quite sure what you mean? Sorry haven’t had coffee yet


https://images.app.goo.gl/N9YabJowS8bD74Uy6

So, make the holes at the 4 corners of the bottom slightly bigger, run a carriage bolt through it and combine washers and nuts to achieve the desired height.  That’s what I’d do.


----------



## tropics (May 10, 2019)

Spring binder clips from Staples,no drilling required 






I do use it in my MES 40 as well as the mail box.
Richie


----------



## 73saint (May 10, 2019)

Does that make sense?  Sometimes what’s in my head doesn’t translate well to my written (or verbal) explanation.   I can see it, just can’t necessarily say it. Lol


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2019)

...


----------



## 73saint (May 10, 2019)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 395179
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2019)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Long time no talk.  Anyways now that smoking season is upon us, I need to figure out how to better use my AMNPS.  I used it last year but didn't have much luck keeping it going.  I have a MES 40' so I know most people put it in the bottom left corner or create a MAILBOX MOD.  I am trying to avoid making any major mods for now.  For now just wanted to see if anyone could recommend how I can elevate and get better airflow around/underneath the AMNPS.  I have seen some people have built stands to elevate it just wanted to see if anyone could help me with this.  I think that was my major problem was getting airflow around it which in turn keeps it lit and smoking.  Planning on doing another pork shoulder Sunday for Mothers day so just getting prepped.  Please let me know if anyone has suggestions pictures? Thanks guys!
> 
> Mike~




First of all, in order to tell you the best place to put your AMNPS "Inside" your MES, you have to tell me which Generation MES you have:
In an MES Gen #1, the best place is on the support rods to the left of the chip burner near the bottom.

In a Gen #2.5, the best place is on the bottom rack, on the far right, just above the Chip Dumper. Then you can pull the dumper out for more air flow & back in for less.

If you don't know which generation you have, click on my "Step by Step" Index below & one of the first links on that page will help you.
Or post a Picture of the inside & outside, and I can tell you.

Bear


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you guys so much!  I will certainly give all of these suggestions a try.  Bear- I believe I have the 2.5 gen so maybe I will try putting it on rack above chip dumper on rack.  That might be my first spot to try.  Anyways you guys are always super helpful will keep you posted on how it goes!  Thanks as always!


----------



## johnmeyer (May 10, 2019)

I know that a lot of people elevate their AMNPS, and it certainly can't hurt to make that mod yourself, especially since all you need is a few screws and nuts of the proper size.

However, I have never been convinced that this is really the issue in why some people have the AMNPS go out. Here is my list of other items I would puruse first:

1. Make sure you have no dust mixed in with the pellets. I posted about this a few months ago:

If Your AMNPS Won't Stay Lit, Read On

2. Consider adding airflow by adding holes to the chip loader. Some people actually drill more holes in the loader, but I hate to do anything that can't be reversed. So, back when I was still using the AMNPS inside the MES (before I built my "mod"), here's what I did:













Cold%20Smoke%20AMNSP%20Mod_zpsuqdkpcwj.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ Feb 3, 2016






As you can see, it was just a tin can and a 3.5" $4 elbow. Put that in place of the chip holder and add as many holes as you want. You can even add a vent control over the holes, much like the vent at the top of a traditional weber charcoal grill.

3. Make sure to add some foil on the shelve above the AMNPS so nothing drips on it.

4. Keep the drip hole at the back of the MES open. You do get a little air through that.

5. Pull the chip tray out slightly so air can go through that area to where the AMNPS is positioned in your smoker.

6. Make sure the AMNPS burns for at least five minutes _before _you put it inside the MES. If you can, keep it burning with a flame during this time. You want to get a really good cherry going, much like getting the charcoal in a grill burning down until it begins to turn gray.


----------



## fixer (May 28, 2019)

May I clarify the best location for an AMNPS 5x8 in a Gen 2.5 is directly above the heating element on the right side above the existing chip tray?  the pellets won't ignite from too much heat there?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2019)

fixer said:


> May I clarify the best location for an AMNPS 5x8 in a Gen 2.5 is directly above the heating element on the right side above the existing chip tray?  the pellets won't ignite from too much heat there?




Yup,
In a Gen #2.5, the best place is *on the bottom rack*, on the far right, *just above the "Chip Dumper".* Then you can pull the dumper out for more air flow & back in for less. I've been doing that in my #2.5 since I got it, about 7 years now.

Bear


----------



## mooncusser (May 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup,
> In a Gen #2.5, the best place is *on the bottom rack*, on the far right, *just above the "Chip Dumper".* Then you can pull the dumper out for more air flow & back in for less. I've been doing that in my #2.5 since I got it, about 7 years now.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the advice!  Saved me having to figure it out.  My AMNPS arrived last week, looking to give it a try.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Thanks for the advice!  Saved me having to figure it out.  My AMNPS arrived last week, looking to give it a try.




With a Gen #2.5, pull that dumper out about 3", and rotate it 180° for more air flow.

Bear


----------



## mooncusser (May 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> With a Gen #2.5, pull that dumper out about 3", and rotate it 180° for more air flow.
> 
> Bear


Thanks again!  Your step-by-step on MES gen recognition shows mine is a 2.5.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Thanks again!  Your step-by-step on MES gen recognition shows mine is a 2.5.



That's the Best one so far!!

Bear


----------

